# Glasses and protective eyewear



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, I have only had my bifocals since about February, I love them, well other than walking across the property or raking/sweeping the barn, they are stupid and why old people fall  But soaping, I have to wear goggles, using a commercial stick blender there is alot more splattering in the 5 gallon buckets than in the 3.5 gallon bucket, I just don't want to take a chance since my glasses are cool small ones  Does anybody have prescription goggles? All locally I could find was the sports ones my grandson wears that are super uncomfortable with hair since they have straps made of elastic that go around or over your head. They pull my hair. I want regular goggles that go over my ears, but safety glasses are so darn heavy!! I hate putting my goggles on over my glasses, first because I don't want to scratch the lenses but it also builds up moisture. What do you do? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

In the sports section of some stores, are the over the glasses goggles that won't build up moisture.. they are made for skiers.. they only cost about ten bucks and worth every penny... my hubby and I both use these, me for soaping and him for plowing in winter.. they are harder to find, but probably impossible in texas since there isn't snow there.. Online maybe.. 
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I put my goggles over my glasses. They don't usually steam up, but they have little holes for venting on the sides.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.romixchem.com/romix_cart/proddetail.php?prod=FAC001

What about a whole face shield? 
They have treatments that make them humidity resistant you can put on them.
I know motorcycle visors are treated with something that keeps them from fogging.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I tried that Lee, they are relly heavy, not the shield itself but the plastic around and that knob to make it smaller or larger pulls your hair.

I guess I just have to get out of the house and try stuff on! I saw ski goggles on my trip to California earlier this month and should have at least tried them on....used to own a pair. Thanks Barb I will look them up. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

What about a magnavisor or optivisor that has magnification so you just wear the goggles and not your scrip glasses?


----------



## cstafford (May 30, 2010)

Vicki, Go buy some cheap 'readers' from the dollar store. Use them under your goggles. Use lemon juice to keep the glasses from fogging. And keep making that wonderful soap! LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I have found some much lighter weight saftey glasses that I can put my script in. I know it's sounds stupid but I am soaping sometimes for 4 or 5 hours straight, having to put my saftey glasses up on my head, because the cheapo ones scratch and even with vents on the side fog, then put my glasses back on...can't really read lables without them, it would just be so much nicer to have script saftey glasses  OK 2am, calling it a morning  Vicki


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My DD works for Roche Pharmecuticals and they had wonderful perscription safety goggles made for her. She does not use them anymore - she wears the contacts at night that reshape your eyes - wonderful product. If you are blind as a bat without your glasses I can send them to you


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OMGoodness I would be eternally grateful..are you soaping yet, want to trade out with soap or lotion??? My daughters lables aren't back yet but I have some 4 ouncers of her green lotions, all organic and free trade butters and oils and to die for brand name scents if you are a girly girl?? Vicki


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My DD is in France right now, at school abroad. I will email her and find out where she stashed them. I am making soap now - it is the only thing that has kept me sane. Made my first BIG order from Columbus Foods today $1000! Soap shop is almost done. The green lotions sound interesting.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My DH suggested to look at galeton.com They have all kinds of safety equipment at very low prices. I like the glasses that are bifocals($13) and the vinyl sleeves look interesting.


----------

